# Smoked Prime Rib vs Brisket?



## crvtt (Feb 19, 2013)

A local butcher has prime rib on sale for $4.99/lb (not prime grade though), which is CHEAPER than brisket from Costco (flat only, $5.69/lb).   I've never smoked either, any opinions?


----------



## smokinclt (Feb 19, 2013)

Yum on the prime rib. I have done several and have attached some Qview of them. I like mine rare so a little longer and you can get whatever doneness you desire. Brisket is great but the flat they offer from costco is a bit too trimmed and takes a bunch of work to get a nice tender and juicy brisket. I would definitely go with the Rib Eye Roast (Non prime rib). One of the ones below is a rib eye roast the other is prime rib. It is also very easy to smoke and only about 5 hours or so...













20121209_165212.jpg



__ smokinclt
__ Feb 19, 2013






Seared after 5 hours on the smoker at 250..... 













20121209_175052.jpg



__ smokinclt
__ Feb 19, 2013


















20130113_142027.jpg



__ smokinclt
__ Feb 19, 2013


















IMAG0156.jpg



__ smokinclt
__ Feb 19, 2013


















IMAG0157.jpg



__ smokinclt
__ Feb 19, 2013


















IMAG0160.jpg



__ smokinclt
__ Feb 19, 2013






Not seared after 5 hours at 250













IMAG0162.jpg



__ smokinclt
__ Feb 19, 2013


















IMAG0164.jpg



__ smokinclt
__ Feb 19, 2013


----------



## crvtt (Feb 19, 2013)

Think a half hickory half mesquite would go well with that?


----------



## smokinclt (Feb 19, 2013)

Absolutely. You may want a little less Mesquite as it is pretty strong and this is a fairly delicate piece of meat. Although I have done one with 100% mesquite and turned out pretty darn good. Although that one I did by using a firepit for the mesquite to avoid the super strong smoke...


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 19, 2013)

Don't think I could walk past $4.99/lb prime rib without getting one...or two...maybe three.......


----------



## diesel (Feb 19, 2013)

One thing to remember is that you are dealing with two completely different cuts of meat.  The brisket is usually cooked low and slow over a long period of time and the prime rib is usually cooked hot and fast. 

Now taking into consideration the price for the prime rib I don't think I would pass that up.  Not sure what kind of smoker you have but you could always run it hot.  Some people may sear it first then smoke it or even reverse sear it.   I have the ability to get my smoker up around 400 degrees and that is how I do the prime rib.  Always turns out great. 

Aaron.


----------



## smokinclt (Feb 19, 2013)

I have done mine at about 250 and pull at 128 and sear on a grill for a few minutes per side if I want a nice crust. Just did another one last night and it came out great although that one was done at 275. One other thing I have done with the rib eye roasts is to smoke to an internal of about 120 and then pull, let rest, then slice up some 1 1/2 inch steaks and grill. That turns out absolutely amazing. Any way you go let us know how it turned out and some Qview!!


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 19, 2013)

smokinclt said:


> I have done mine at about 250 and pull at 128 and sear on a grill for a few minutes per side if I want a nice crust. Just did another one last night and it came out great although that one was done at 275. One other thing I have done with the *rib eye roasts is to smoke to an internal of about 120 and then pull, let rest, then slice up some 1 1/2 inch steaks and grill*. That turns out absolutely amazing. Any way you go let us know how it turned out and some Qview!!


Yes Oh Yes!!!!!


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 19, 2013)

Not that you would, but please, for the love of all that is good and pure in this world, do not "barbecue" a rib roast. Low and slow was developed for tough, sinewy cuts of meat (like brisket) that require the long exposure to low heat in order to break down the connective tissue and make it edible. Prime rib (the marketing term, not the grade) would be tender and flavorful if eaten raw. A little seasoning and a hot and fast trip to medium rare followed by a rest are all it needs to be one of the most incredibly delicious things on earth. End of sermon. :)


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Feb 19, 2013)

Smoked Prime Rib is outstanding.  I tried it back in September and it came out great.  At 4.99 a pound, you can't go wrong.  I've also seen people smoke  a chuck roast to similar, less expensive, results, but it needs to cook longer and probably to a higher temp to get tender meat.


----------



## dls1 (Feb 19, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Don't think I could walk past $4.99/lb prime rib without getting one...or two...maybe three.......



X2


----------



## roller (Feb 19, 2013)

I really do not see a decision here....PR !


----------



## smokinclt (Feb 19, 2013)

LOL... To each his/her own. I prefer them smoked and done low and slow. I used to do them much higher then I had someone tell me I should try this method. Every person that has had it raved about it
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  so I guess its a personal taste thing. I did not mean to start anything on this one... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My personal pref is to smoke them low and slow.. I do like them when they are done in a more traditional manner as well. Either way you get great slices of meat and that my friends is what makes this so much fun!!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 19, 2013)

OMG!  the pics are awesome!  Making me hungry again.....Brisket my husband loves...but that Ribeye looks great!


----------



## dls1 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm the opposite of the "Hot & Fast" crowd, also. Be it in the smoker or the oven, I cook a PR at 200 to an IT of ~ 120. I wrap it foil and let it rest for 30-40 minutes, then place it an oven (or grill) pre-heated to 500+ for 7-9 minutes. Remove the roast from the oven and immediately slice and serve. Perfect medium rare from center to edge every time without that dull grey outer border.


----------



## crvtt (Feb 19, 2013)

Well, I ended up buying BOTH lol.  I think I'm 













20130219_133945.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 19, 2013






going to cut the prime rib into steaks, smoke them over mesquite and hickory for an hour or so just to flavor it then sear them off in a cast iron skillet.  Got a nice 5 lb prime rib for $25!!!!


----------



## crvtt (Feb 19, 2013)

Talked to the butcher at Costco today, turns out they'll sell you an untrimmed cryo vacced beef brisket flat for $4.19/lb!  He said they'll always sell them to you that way, just ask them to go in the back and get you one.













20130219_133831.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 19, 2013


















20130219_133820.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 19, 2013


----------



## smokinclt (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice to know crvtt good find 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I did ask the Charlotte Costco if they had a full packers brisket and they said no. Guess I asked the wrong question..


----------



## crvtt (Feb 19, 2013)

The butcher at my Costco said they only sell the flat.


----------



## opsmokin (Feb 19, 2013)

Mine said the same


----------



## farmnbum (Feb 19, 2013)

Choice "prime rib" for $4 something a pound. In the cart it'd go!!

Will need to ask the butcher about the brisket. Usually don't talk to the folks behind the glass, may need to change that next time I'm in there.


----------



## budster (Feb 20, 2013)

Our Costco in Lantana FL sells the full packer brisket. I'm going to find out about the prime rib for $4.19 LB. That's a great price. Much better the the $10.00 a pound fro rib eyes in this area.


----------



## crvtt (Feb 20, 2013)

Please note the $4.19/lb was for choice brisket flat.     I got the prime rib, non prime grade, on sale at a local butcher.


----------



## smokinclt (Feb 20, 2013)

ok sorry to 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  but here are pics of the prime rib (rib eye roast - not prime, choice) I did on Monday. Left this one on and near the FB on the Lang 60 and didnt pull til 140. It was soooo good.













again.jpg



__ smokinclt
__ Feb 20, 2013


















again2.jpg



__ smokinclt
__ Feb 20, 2013


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Feb 20, 2013)

When you cook the rib roasts low and slow, you get the same doneness throughout the roast with uniform color.  You also wont get the large temp increases while resting after taking it off the grill or out of the oven.  It may go up a few degress but that is about it.  When you cook fast and hot, it is hard to get the uniform doneness and the temperture increase while resting can vary from probably 5 up to 25 degrees depending on how hot it is cooked and the cut of meat.  Low and slow is the way for me when cooking them.  I cook at 225 to an IT of 130 and let rest for half an hour.


----------



## roller (Feb 20, 2013)

Very nice job !!!!


----------



## sarnott (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd vote for Prime Rib anyway and have basically followed dls1's method of low and slow, pull a little early and wrap it for a hour or so, then into the oven as hot as you can get it for the crust. Comes out great! That's for the info on what you Costco butcher told you, I'll try here in Virginia.


----------



## beefmeister (Mar 7, 2013)

With a standing rib roast (bone in or not) the cooking method is a matter of preference. The internal temp. is what matters. You would not smoke a rib roast to 190 internal like a brisket for reasons already stated.

I "roast" my prime ribs at 225 until 118 internal and let rest lightly tented with foil for an hour, if we manage to wait that long.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/g/a/44126/default/


----------



## crvtt (Mar 7, 2013)

As an update, my local Costco (Pittsburgh), now has both trimmed and packaged briskets for $5.69/lb and untrimmed in still in the cryovac for $3.99/lb.  Maybe my asking for untrimmed prompted them to put them out for sale that way.    There was very little fat on the untrimmed one, can't imagine why anyone would spend the $5.69/lb on the trimmed one.


----------



## seenred (Mar 7, 2013)

Good Grief, this thread is making me hungry!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Now I know what I'm gonna smoke this weekend!  Gotta go find a prime rib.


----------



## beefmeister (Mar 8, 2013)

crvtt, the trimmed brisket (neutered LOL) is for those folks who think they like beef, think they know how to cook beef, but recoil at the horror, the utter horror of FAT...OMG!!!

So they merrily pay the higher price and enjoy a truely dry, mealy piece of ruined brisket.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The only exception would be that they're going to make corned beef. Which I'm fixin' to do.

This is the reason I REFUSE to buy pastrami from the round, that's for wimps. I always buy "brisket-cut" pastrami with all the fat ....fat is where the flavor is.

Costco has really good beef if you don't mind industrial beef. I buy all my beef and most of our chicken there. 

I consider them "medium" to "high" choice and of course they carry USDA Prime.

Enough ranting....it's ham steak and scrambled eggs for dinner.


----------



## redclaymud (Mar 9, 2013)

That looks sooooo good.


----------



## redclaymud (Mar 9, 2013)

ifitsdeadsmokeit said:


> When you cook the rib roasts low and slow, you get the same doneness throughout the roast with uniform color.  You also wont get the large temp increases while resting after taking it off the grill or out of the oven.  It may go up a few degress but that is about it.  When you cook fast and hot, it is hard to get the uniform doneness and the temperture increase while resting can vary from probably 5 up to 25 degrees depending on how hot it is cooked and the cut of meat.  Low and slow is the way for me when cooking them.  I cook at 225 to an IT of 130 and let rest for half an hour.


The way I've seen my brother do it at his restaurant is he smokes the prime rib until just underdone . . . goal being to keep it pink on the inside.  Once cooled, he runs the prime through the slicer and into wrapped portions.  When a customer orders medium, medium rare, etc., he tosses the portion on the restaurants gas grill to finish the cooking.  It's a beautiful thing . . . prime rib over texas toast and a bit of horseradish sauce.


----------



## beefmeister (Mar 26, 2013)

perfect.JPG



__ beefmeister
__ Jun 24, 2012


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 27, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> Not that you would, but please, for the love of all that is good and pure in this world, do not "barbecue" a rib roast. Low and slow was developed for tough, sinewy cuts of meat (like brisket) that require the long exposure to low heat in order to break down the connective tissue and make it edible. Prime rib (the marketing term, not the grade) would be tender and flavorful if eaten raw. A little seasoning and a hot and fast trip to medium rare followed by a rest are all it needs to be one of the most incredibly delicious things on earth. End of sermon. :)


I should have specified, I meant "low and slow and to a high internal temperature". I do mine hotter because I like the crust and I also like the contrast between the medium well outer muscle and the medium rare ribeye, but I can totally see the virtue of smoking at a lower temp to ensure an even temp throughout.

The point of my comment was just to quell any misconception that "225 for 12 hours is a must for BBQ so the meat's falling apart". This holds true for pulled pork, brisket and chuck roasts, but rib roast not so much.


----------

